# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: ارسال اطاعات به ميكرو به صورت HEX

## RamezanBeik

سلام وقت خوش 
آيا آين تكه كدي كه من نوشتم اطلاعات رو به صورت Hex به ميكرو ارسل مي كند.در صورت اشتباه لطفا راهنمايي بفرماييد.

 
Dim convert As Integer
convert = Hex(Asc(Text2.Text))
Form1.MSComm1.Output = convert

----------


## RamezanBeik

دوستان اين مشكل برطرف شد با كد زير:

dim array() byte as Byte
dim StrSend as string
Strsend="&H &textSend.text"
array()=StrSend
MsComm1.Output=array()

----------

